# A question about seat covers



## Grizzly

Our van came new with pale oatmeal coloured upholstery. I made some loose covers from a curtain fabric remnant and these have saved the seats from red wine, pasta sauce and much worse. When I got too fed up with the tart’s boudoir effect of the covers (the remnant was an excellent offer....) I bought some throws. Keeping them on the seats and making the place look reasonable is impossible and they’ve come to the end of my patience.

So: a question. Would I be better off just letting the lovely pale upholstery take its chances and then re-upholstering before we sell or does anyone have a ball-park figure for loose covers made professionally, from something less like a prop from a Georgette Heyer novel ? 

We have 2 bench seats, with backs, about 6 ft long and 2 ft wide (base), 30 ins wide (back). I don’t think professional cleaning would remove some of the stains that we have avoided getting, especially after they had had some time to mature. 

G


----------



## bognormike

Hi Grizz

first response, how do you know what a tart's boudoir looks like? 

I suppose if you are considering disposing of it in a reasonably short time, it comes down to whether you will get more than the cost of any re-upholstery job back. We did our old pilote a while back with the intention of selling it within a couple of years, but kept it longer! we spent in the region of £2k (a brilliant job by Regal), and it certainly made the interior look great, and helped sell it (when 13 years old). We also had the benefit of not having the awful blue velour, and a nice comfortable new set up. 8)


----------



## Glandwr

I've been tremendously impressed with the areosol foam cleaners sold for fabric upholstery lately and I am sure that a combination of modern fabric treatments and those would keep even the palest seat from stains Grizzly

Dick


----------



## caulkhead

Hi Grizzly,

We have just bought seat covers (drivers and passenger) for our PVC from these people,

http://www.motorhomeseatcovers.co.uk/

The cost for the two was £69.99 + £7.50 p&p. I believe they also do covers for the bench seats. They have quite a choice of materials and colours. You have to ring them up with details of your exact vehicle so they can get the sizes right. We were pleased with the quality and they were delivered within 4 days of ordering.......

Caulkhead


----------



## Grizzly

Thank you very much all. Much food for thought here and I'll give MH Seat Covers ring in the morning too. I haven't got the invoice handy but I've an idea they did the loose covers for the cab seats but didn't then do bench seats. 

As for the tart's boudoir....I've not always lead a sheltered life you know ! 

G

:wink:


----------



## Brock

I christened our new van's pale upholstery within a few days of taking delivery. Now we use bright coloured throws. These also add a splash of colour.

It was the need for colour, rather than as a stain guard, that we used the throws. The mix of bright colours in a pale background has really lifted the look of the van.


----------



## Grizzly

Brock said:


> It was the need for colour, rather than as a stain guard, that we used the throws. The mix of bright colours in a pale background has really lifted the look of the van.


We bought a couple of Dunelm Mills checked chenille throws about a year ago and, you're right, they look lovely and, in winter especially, very cosy. The snag with them is that they always need tweaking to stay on and they say dry clean only. I'm about to test that so might need more urgently ! I've looked into sewing them onto a light background fabric to give them a bit more sticking power but, if they won't wash, then it all gets a bit pointless. We leave the beds made up underneath and the throws covering them.

What I'd like is a smooth flat surface- ie original or loose covers- but we have no sensible alternative place to keep bedclothes. The "tart's boudoir" scenario included cushion covers and seat back rolls to fold or roll duvets and mattress toppers into.

I can't imagine where the designer of the van thought bedclothes would go.

G


----------



## javea

Our Hymer came with plain blue seat covers and as we were then travelling to and from Spain with two Cocker Spaniels we were a little concerned that the fabric would be marked.

Arranged for http://www.cbscc.co.uk/ to make stretch covers for all the habitation seats and they made a first class job. The covers now come off to be washed after a trip and the originals still look like new.

You can either take the vehicle to them or they will arrange to have them picked up and returned to you one the covers have been made.

Mike


----------



## odinslad

We made loose covers (elasticated in places) which do not move at all out of throws!! We didn't like the way the throws didn't stay in place so for the price of a couple of large fleece throws (approx. £20) the problem was solved. They can be removed for washing. Also covered the head rests and arms of the front seats, looks good.


----------



## celticspirit

We use Argos shower curtains, made them into seat covers, for front seats and lounge seats, stain resistant and shower proof. Our seats on our 2 year old van are still like brand new and we tour for 9 months every year.


----------



## Grizzly

celticspirit said:


> We use Argos shower curtains, .


Doesn't that get a bit slippery ?

G


----------



## celticspirit

No not slippery at all.


----------

